

Clothes may make the man, but it's the label that really counts  - doodyhead
http://www.economist.com/node/18483423?story_id=18483423&fsrc=scn/tw/te/rss/pe

======
freddealmeida
It is an interesting point but somewhat well known. It explains the
proliferation of designer bags in China and in Japan. It is one indicator of
social proof.

Though to be honest I do believe a well designed suit stands out
significantly. It is very easy to tell a 5000USD suit from a 100USD suit.

------
shithead
Used to be that those who could would wear clothes with their own monograms.

Nowadays it seems the cattle is willing to pay for the "privilege" of being
branded with someone else's iron.

O tempora, o mores, etc.

